# newts in tropical fish tank........?!



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

went to pick up some guppies and they had 2 spanish ribbed newts and 2 black newts ( no other colors) in thier tropical tank........... isnt the water too warm for them?? or can they live in tropical waters??? =X


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

It is indeed. These newts need to be kept in cooler water below 21 degrees, the higher temperatures will cause them a lot of stress.
Its heartbreaking when you read posts like this as someone could quite happily buy them, take them home and put them in their lovely tropical tank..these poor newts will most likely die.

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Pleurodeles waltl


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have had words with a number of pet shops about this sort of thing, it really winds me up.

Have bought various phibs just to get them out of the conditions they are being kept in, but you could of course argue that this encourages the shop to get more in.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

yep that's defo to warm for them (or too cold for the fish)


----------

